# power LED chip suppliers



## young707 (May 5, 2010)

We are searching for high power LED chip suppliers for non-white colors, such as blue, green, orange & red. In power range from 1W to higher wattage. What is the standard power LED chip formats, such as SMD or chip carriers?

Is there info available so that we can find all the suppliers, their products, and availabilities? So that we can design our products with wide availability of power LED chips, and get products at competitive prices.

Thank you.


----------



## jason 77 (May 6, 2010)

not sure if this is what you were looking for but the rebel LEDs come in a lots of different colors?

http://www.luxeonstar.com/Luxeon-Rebel-LEDs-s/1.htm


----------



## young707 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Jason 77.

Luxeon Rebel Star LED produces 85 Lumens at 700mA. That is around 2 watts at 2.9 Vf, correct? Footprint is 3x4.5mm at $2.79 each. Is these standard in the power LED industry for solder+assembly? Is there also industry standard on heat sinks and soldering paths?

Thank you.


----------



## COAST (May 6, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, Luminus has multicolord LEDs too.....


----------



## young707 (May 6, 2010)

We are more interested in designing the products for volume production. We are doing the design from the chip to the lamp to the heat sink. So far, we are thinking to use the E27 screw lamp base and PAR38 lamp metal body with heat sinks. That is why we are looking for industry standards for high power LED chips. Your advices with your previous experiences are much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jeffosborne (May 6, 2010)

Hi young707, welcome to CPF! Hey, what products are you designing? Cheers, Jeff


----------



## young707 (May 6, 2010)

jeffosborne, we are assigned to make high power LED lamp bulbs. LED bulbs color at specific spectrum (from red to blue) for 110AC, approximately 100 watt per bulbs, if running in circulating. E27 screw base, PAR38 (or other similar bulb body with heat sink), body type. However, we are to report on the cost and how price competitive, but able to serve niche market. So we wish to learn what are the industry standard for high power color LED chips, chip assembly and bulbs assembly suppliers. Thank you for your advices.


----------



## young707 (May 7, 2010)

We have been shopping for high power LED chips. So far, we have been using CREE products. Quite expensive and long lead time. Please tell me what is your experiences on other suppliers? We wish to expend our sources and suppliers. Thank you.


----------



## PapaLumen (May 7, 2010)

Growlights?


----------



## csshih (May 7, 2010)

Luminous offers good solutions for high wattage color output -- see their SST-90 color series. 

100W in a E27 screw base? that is not feasible -- the heat is too great for LEDs to survive.


----------



## LEDninja (May 8, 2010)

Power LEDs come in different shapes and sizes. See the picture in this thread.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274134
As the manufacturers keep changing the cases it is advisable to design your base and reflectors to fit different LEDs.
(Luxeon is dropping the Luxeon in favour of the rebel, Cree is dropping the XR case in favour of the XP case and hinting of XL and Xm cases to come.)

LEDs die at ~120°C
Capacitors in power supplies die at ~70°C


csshih said:


> 100W in a E27 screw base? that is not feasible -- the heat is too great for LEDs to survive.


----------



## purduephotog (May 8, 2010)

I have a hate/love/hate relationship with LedEngin. They make colors that you mention- and I'm assuming you want growlamps- so they also make some unique spectral lights.

I'm not going to get into any debates with people about PAR ratings and which is best.

I will tell you I've gotten 600$ of Ledengin LEDs and had nothing but problems with them. Their 'electrically isolated' MCPCBs are not. If you are epoxying to an anodized surface, no problems. If you're not, well.. good luck.

I've had the resist detach from the stars- and since all the contacts are on the back of the LED you can't very easily isolate them.

All that said, they do offer very easy to mount units (once you figure out how to get them to solder properly) and from there it's cake to integrate.


----------



## young707 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you guys. 

For commercial purposes we probably select E27 screw base with PAR38 body. We are looking at CREE XLamp XP-E chip components. Yes, at high power level, use blowing air to cool the PAR38 body.

Do you think we can pack 7 or 8 or 12 of this XP-E into this PAR38 base?

Do you see any other lower cost chip LED chip component supplier alternative to CREE?

Also, lamp will be operating entire in 110VAC, there is no use of capacitor. However, we do want to use resistive current restrictive component to operate at lower power level when needed. Any comment?


----------



## blasterman (May 9, 2010)

> we do want to use resistive current restrictive component


 
Please explain more.

Cree leads the efficiency envelope. They do not lead the lumen / per dollar envelope. There are countless Asian emitters such as Satistronics, etc., that have better lumen per dollar ratios. Bridgelux also has a much better lumen per dollar ratio. Rebels if purchased in bulk reels also have a very high lumen per dollar ratio.

However, leading the efficiency curve also means you are also at the apex of having the most lumens per given amount of heat generated. Given you are working with standard bulb/PAR formats means you are going to run into a thermal wall before anything else, and the only way to get a lot of white light without burning up is use the most efficient emitters - Cree. If you are stricly dealing with plant lights, then only red/blue need apply, and options are more wide open. 

By active cooling and desiging a heat sink to work with active cooling you should be able to get away with cheaper emitters, a high lumen value, and staying with the PAR38 format. With Active cooling in a PAR38 format, with I assume would be a low RPM 120mm fan my intuition tells me that 25-30watts of LED at +50k hours should be more than feasible.


----------



## young707 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you blasterman.

In the normal low power operation, we will use high resistive AC circuit component to limit current. Only for the occasion needing high power operating, AC blowers is activated to remove heat from the PAR38 aluminum body.

We are not designing product for room white lighting. However, we do design for colored illumination products (RGB), similar to structural flood lighting and signage applications. We are attempting on AC only circuit, without convert to DC to drive the LED.

Yes, we are driving for high lumen per dollar ratio. We are looking at different Asian suppliers / American resale. We are unable to find this Satistronics. Can you please tell us your experiences. We are talking to marketing with additional models to allow the market to choose CREE. However, added production and test costs.

Thank you.


----------



## blasterman (May 9, 2010)

Satistronics dot com? However, they are mostly a low volume seller. If you're developing a product like this wouldn't you want high volume LEDs for consistency sake?


----------



## young707 (May 9, 2010)

yes, high volume production. 

Can anyone share their AC powered LED lighting experiences (without DC power supplies)?

Thank you.


----------

